# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  De beste homeopathische middelen tegen hoofdpijn

## FRANCOIS580

*De beste homeopathische middelen tegen hoofdpijn*

Hoofdpijn is ongetwijfeld één van de meest voorkomende (chronishe) pijnen in ons land. Naar schatting leeft rium 25 procent van onze bevolking met een of andere vorm van hoofdpijn. Er bestaat immers meer dan één soort hoofdpijn. Allen hebben ze een ding gemeen: hoofdpijn kan soms zwaar en bijzonder pijnlijke uithalen. Om die soms langdurige hoofdpijn te verzachten grijpen velen naar pijnstillers, maar dat is lang niet de beste manier om van hoofdpijn verlost te raken. Er bestaan heel wat natuurlijke middelen om hoofdpijn aan te pakken. Maak hier kennis met de beste homeopathische middelen tegen hoofdpijn! 

In vele gevallen verstoort hoofdpijn ons sociale leven en zeker onze levenskwaliteit. Ondanks al deze vervelende en pijnlijke symptomen die hoofdpijn veroorzaakt, is het in principe geen ziekte, maar een symptoom van een of onderliggende aandoening, meestal stress. In veruit de meeste gevallen zijn de oorzaken van hoofdpijn nochtans niet direct vast te stellen. Er bestaan immers vele soorten hoofdpijn. In sommige gevallen is er een duidelijke oorzaak van hoofdpijn zoals een ernstige onsteking van je voorhoofdsholte als gevolg van een val of in erg zeldzame gevallen van een hersenaandoening. In veruit de meeste gevallen en zeker bij migraine en spanningshoofdpijn zijn de oorzaken veel moeilijker te achterhalen. Spanningshoofdpijn wordt meestal gelinkt aan stress en dan gaat de hoofdpijn meestal gepaard met gespannen en stijve nekspieren. Migraine, de ernstigste vorm van hoofdpijn, is een gans ander verhaal. Migraine is voor een deel erfelijk. Het komt in bepaalde families opvallend meer voor dan in andere, en vooral vrouwen zijn er het slachtoffer van. Migraine gaat meestal samen met braken en een overgevoeligheid voor licht en geluid.

*Lichamelijk en psychisch*
De vele vormen van hoofdpijn hebben verschillende oorzaken en die kunnen zowel van lichamelijke als van psychische aard zijn. Omgevingsfactoren spelen hierbij een belangrijke rol.
De ene hoofdpijn is duidelijk de andere niet. Er bestaan verschillende soorten hoofdpijn, die dan ook een verschillende aanpak vragen 
Extra tips van de homeopaat:

Zoveel soorten hoofdpijn, zoveel verschillende uitlokkers of triggers er bestaan. De meest voorkomenden zijn:

• Spanning in nek en/of schouders.
• Geestelijke spanning als gevolg van stress.
• Het overmatig slikken van…pijnstillers.
• Het gebruik van cafeïne houdende dranken als koffie, koolzuurhoudende 
frisdranken als cola.
• Gebrek aan een gezond slaap.
• Een sterke schommeling van je hormoonspiegel, vooral tijdens je 
menstruatie en menopauze.
• Het dragen van een te zwakke of te sterke bril.
• Te hoge bloeddruk.
• Ontsteking van je voorhoofdsholte (sinusitis).

*Verschillende soorten hoofdpijn*
De ene hoofdpijn is inderdaad de andere niet. Er bestaan immers verschillende soorten hoofdpijn:.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## vandenberg1124

Ik weet dat dit een oud bericht, maar ik zou nog steeds een reactie op dit bericht. bedankt voor de informatie.

----------

